# Finally took some shots..



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

This past weekend i took some pictures of my .:R.. Enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

What are the wheels?


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful!! :heart: it!


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

your .:R>any other .:R


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks guys .. and wheels are HRE 504 :thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I thought they might have been HRE's. They look incredible on the R. :thumbup:


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

:heart: it


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Super clean :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mk4_1.8t (Jul 21, 2008)

love it:heart:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

i love this car we met at the gas station at sowo im the one that told u they ran out of super :laugh:


----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)

Sikkkkkkkkk


----------



## R.Byers (Apr 26, 2010)

One of my favorite mark4's by far :beer:


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Love your car, just wish the fronts didn't poke as much.


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

sooooo fresh! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

quite sick!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

siiiiick!:thumbup:


----------



## steeLh (Sep 1, 2010)

Amazing. 

One of the cleanest .:R's i've seen. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)

looks amazing. 

just curious but are those 18s or 17s? Also any idea what for fender to ground measurement is up front?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the great comments guys!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

:snowcool:


----------



## EuroWolfsburg (Oct 12, 2009)

So nice... Mk4's look awesome on air!


----------



## jayraudi9 (Apr 21, 2008)

Super clean:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

looks great.. would love to shoot this if you are going to h20! :thumbup:ic:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

Hassellin da Hoff said:


> looks great.. would love to shoot this if you are going to h20! :thumbup:ic:


yes me and my a whole group will be there  leaving chii town on thursday night.. Just hit me up sir..:wave:


----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

*FV-QR*

awesome :beer:


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

hot damn :thumbup:


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

r32polak said:


> yes me and my a whole group will be there  leaving chii town on thursday night.. Just hit me up sir..:wave:


awesome pm'd ya


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

love the car dude, and the rear bumper looks dope :thumbup:


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> love the car dude, and the rear bumper looks dope :thumbup:


Thanks a lot man!I hope to c you at h2oi i finally want to c ur car


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

damn that look ssick man... one of my favorite r's


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

:heart: enough said


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

WOW, what a great combo. Tail's with that bumper. The front fogs, it all just looks damn good.

I'd like to see a shot of the rear straight on. :thumbup:


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

so clean and so perfect :thumbup:


----------



## 18yet (Nov 11, 2008)

cars dope:thumbup:


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

insane. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

the answer is

d. all of the above


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)




----------

